# anyone else testing on 17th December?



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

Just wondering if there is anyone else testing on or around the 17th December? All of this waiting is driving me crazy, it would be nice to chat to some other ladies who are testing the same time. Good luck to everyone in advance and lets hope we all get our BFP's, baby dust to you all.

Rachel xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Hopeful Fairy just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for you BFP     !!


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Mrs, I had transfer yesterday and my offical test date us the 16th so near enough to you but I am a hopeless pee stick addict so expect to start testing next Monday - if I can hold on that long !!!!


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Hopeful Fairy

OTD is also the 17th after EC 2/12 and ET 4/12.  How are you feeling?  I have to be honest and say I'm worried how physically 'normal' i'm feeling as I was sure I would some how feel different if it had work!!  Is this your first time?

Sending you lots of  

Beckalouise x


----------



## hopeandpray (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi

Had ovarian drilling 19th Nov, if it worked (fx'd) and i did ovulate then AF due 17th Dec.
I know its grasping at straws seeing as i haven't ovulated on my own for 10 years but i'm holding out for a xmas miracle.
I'm 5-6 dpo (supposedly) and have period pain and brown cm so hoping its a good sign.


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am so glad to see that there are some others testing the same time! I too am an addict to the pee sticks and even did a test yesterday which was 5-6dpo and obviously going to be negative! I have now told myself that I will definately not test until next thursday or friday as I go for the blood test friday and testing yesterday just mande me negative thinking that this is never going to work but I won't be able to help myself I am sure.

I am turning into a crazy lady analysing every twinge. I stil have some pain in my left ovary following the retrieval but apart from that and sore boobs (prob due to all the drugs) I have no other symptoms as yet. I don't think I have checked my knickers for signs of implantation bleeding (sorry to be crude) so much in my life hehe.

Well I wish us all the best of luck over the next few weeks and if anyone wants to meet up in the chatroom for a catch up just let me know a time or if you want to be email buddies let me know your email address by pm and I will message you. Lots of fairy dust to you all and I   we all get our BFP's next week....it would be the best christmas present ever.

lots of love

rach xxx


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

BeccaLouise,

This is my first round of IVF. Me and my husband are both early 30's, been ttc for 3 years, I have pcos, underactive thyroid and blocked tubes. We are based in Germany as my husband is here with the british army and because of time restrictions etc and having to go to the UK for IVF on the NHS we have decided to pay privately this first time out here, it made sense as we would have less stress and could come home to our house rather than a hotel room in London during the process.

I somehow thought I was going to feel completely different after the transfer but I feel the same. I must stop over analysing!!!

Take care

xxx


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

hope and pray,

It could be implantation bleeding, fingers crossed for you hun! I had ovarian drilling some years ago and it too made me ovulate but unfortunately I had 2 blocked tubes so no where for my lil eggs to go. I pray that you will get your BFP in time for christmas.   to you xxx


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi everyone. My official OTD is the 17th but I'm waiting until the 18th as I have a big work do on the 17th and want to be able to cope with it! 

I'm 5dp3dt today and feeling pretty down if I'm honest. I have period pains and they are exactly the same as those I get each month. Really, no different. I had sore nipples but definitely less so today (this also always happens, my boobs stop hurting when I'm due to come on). I almost wish it would arrive and put me out of my misery!! Really must work on my positive mental attitude....

GOOD LUCK to all you ladies xxx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi girls,
well no real "symptoms" with me either , I am really busy at work and trying to make up excuses as to why I am not lifting heavy things - luckily I work with 2 young guys and I just ask them to do me a favour and lift them for me.
Think boobs are a bit tingly - not sore as such but again that could be the over active imagination we seem to get during the 2ww.
Glad I am busy at work though as nothing as bad as sitting at home and googling everything !!!


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

Bub - I think we all get days like that, my thoughts change from one minute to the next! One moment it is 'I can't be' and then it is 'well maybe    
        I could be'. I think all of the hormones flying around our bodies don't help as they have side affects and can maybe cause the feelings of 
        sore boobs etc. The wait is killing me too, I just want to know, but keep positive hun and hang in there. I think sometimes I only tell myself
        it hasn't worked as a defense mechanism, just incase it doesn't. Lots of hugs going out to you and lots of positive thoughts!

The things we go through hey! My poor husband thinks I am going insane as he never knows what mood he will find me in lol.

xxx


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Me too! One minute I'm telling myself that it definitely hasn't worked and the next minute a little voice says 'but who says?'. My poor hubby too. Today he called me at lunchtime and I told him I think it's over as I have period pains. Bless him, he can only follow my lead on things. I think I just want to prepare him for disappointment but at the same time I don't want to put him
on a downer.

Here's hoping the next week positively flies back!

bx

p.s just turned Friends on for some comedy distraction and it's only the one where Phoebe has embryo transfer! Un-be-leivable.


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Ahaha that has made me laugh. Phoebe took a pregnancy test on the SAME day of ET. If only our 2WW could be eradicated with the help of a script writer!


----------



## dohertyl (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Ladies

My OTD is 16/12/10 I had ET on 29/11/10 so my 2ww is 17 days it feels like the longest wait ever!!!!!! I have had no symptoms but also picked up a cold that had me in bed for a day hoping this wil not have any effect on tx. This is our 1st Cycle of ICSI we had two embies transfered but unfortunatly none to freeze x x x


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Good luck - 18 days is a long wait! I had to wait 16 at my last clinic and that felt like a long time. Hang in there x


----------



## hopeandpray (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Boboboy - Its not over till the fat lady sings, no symptoms doesn't mean it hasn't worked. I can't remember a single friens telling me they knew they were preggers before they realised they were late. Fingers crossed for you  . 

Bub - you are so good not testing till the 18th, like to think i'll be that strong but got a feeling i'll be poas everyday.

Hopeful fairy - Thanks i'm trying to not get my hopes up. Massive   to you.

Well, for me i'm almost sure this is just a short cycle. Only 6-7 dpo but period pains not going away  .

Also i have a new addiction. As well as poas i think i'm now addicted to google too. Name a symptom and i've googled it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

...that is a classic bub, the friends thing has really made me just laugh out loud, out of all the episodes!!!

I am sure that the week will pass and at least the weekend is here....not that I can have any wine or vodka but at least I can go out and have a nice meal and a mahooosive pudding (I think we deserve it)!

I have had a letter off my clinic today (in german) and I think it is telling me to test (bloods) on the 20th though my personal plan says the 17th. I have called them but my limited German and their lack of English did not get me far....argh!!! I am just going to follow my personal plan and turn up on the 17th as the consultant told me when I had the transfer.

Hope you have a positive day tomorrow everyone xxx


----------



## katiebear (Nov 26, 2010)

hi ladies i am due to test on 19th dec so quite close to u all, i am itching to do a test but like u i dont want to do one get a bfn then have to do it again on 19th, and also dont want to do one and get a bfp then it turns out that i still have drugs flying round my body, oh its all v stressful....i feel shattered and my boobs are tender but apart from tht i hav not noticed any implanttaion bleeding...is this a bad sign?
i have had some twinges but no pains like my peiod...is this a good sign....oh why do we analise every thing?arghhhhhhhh how are we supposed to be calmhas anyone else had the hgc injection as their final injection when does it leave our body
I am wishing all the ladies tht test this week bfp   
lots of love and magic, xxxxxx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm due to test 15th and it's murder!!! Having loads of symptoms!! Feeling really warm today so am now thinking that's a bad thing!!! It's 35 days since my last period, which is nothing new to me, but now getting really worried.

Good luck to everyone. x


----------



## hopeandpray (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone

My progress........9dpo and NO symptoms what so ever. Still trying to keep positive   . I'm on cyclogest pessaries too and still no symptoms even from them. 

Katiebear, have you had a hcg trigger shot? I hate those, they seem to convince my body that i'm pregnant. I used to poas every day until negative after hcg shot then i'd know for certain it was out of my system before OTD.

Toria77 sounds good to me wish i have a few symptoms to obsess about. Fingers crossed for you and lots of  .


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Aww thanks hope and pray. I've already got 4 yr old twins and was really poorly before I found out I was pregnant so don't remember any symptons and was lucky not to suffer morning sickness!!! Am off later to buy the test for Wednesday but I've told partner to hide them or I'll be tempted to test tommorrow. lol x


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Nothing really to report here, no implantation bleeding, slight tenderness in the middle of my lower belly but I usually get that when my period is due, apart from that nothing to write home about. I am desperate to POAS but had some hcg thursday of last week so am trying to wait...I am soooo impatient!!

Katie - the rule of thumb is that your body gets rid of 1000 ie of the hcg shot per day but it can vary from person to person. For example, I had a 5000ie shot and it was gone from my system 5 days later as I POAS to check and it was definately negative. I had another shot last thursday of 1000ie so that should have been out of my system by yesterday but I have not done a test incase it comes as a BFP and then I will be stressing as to whether I am pregnant or the hcg is still in my blood. I am not due to test until Friday but may have a little go on Tuesday as my curiosity will get the better of me lol.

I hope you are all having a good weekend and tomorrow is almost here which means we are all in our week of testing. Good luck to everyone and fingers crossed we will be able to post our BFP's at the end of the week.

xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Girls

Can't believe we are already into finally week of 2ww!!  I started with period like pains on friday and have started on obsessive knicker watching (sorry TMI).  Apart from that and slight sore nipples feel fine.  Anybody know if progestrone pesseries delay AF?

Hopeful fariy - good luck with not testing early, I'm very tempeted as have to work all day friday and DH on nights and would prefere to do pee stick early rather then going to clinic for blood test as planned but soooo scary!

 and   for everybody x


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey I thought I posted here yesterday but they dont seem to be here - was talking to Emma and neither of our posts are here  Strange ??

Anyhow - did I tell you I crashed the jeep the other night - got terible fright and did some damage to jeep had to get it lifted of the road so God knows how much it will all cost 

So no news here - the usual sore boobs , cramps etc - strange had no sore boobs on last FET 

Progesterone pesseries will not keep AF away as far as I know - are you on any other meds ?
I am on the pesseries 9 in total , Estrofem , predisone and Agolutin .


----------



## hopeandpray (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi 

I'm on the cyclogest pessaries too, my right boob is sore so think it's  the pessaries. Have mild AF pain every now and then, am 9 dpo.
I was told they will delay AF for a few days but won't stop it inevitably.
POAS twice today BFN. Why do i do it to myself?  

We are well and truely on countdown now, 5 days to go. Although who am i kidding i'll probably test wednesday. 

Loads of      to everyone, hoping to see lots of BFP friday. 
x


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm due to test on Wednesday and every little twinge makes me think it's not going to work. Have had really sore boobs the last few days, they start of okish in the morning but by the evening they really hurt!!! Just wish I could switch off and not worry about what I can't change!! x


----------



## katiebear (Nov 26, 2010)

morning ladies to say i am in a panic this morning would be an understatement.....have went to the toilet and am bleeding...not alot but i am....surely this is to late on for an implantati9on bleed?arghhh dont know wht to do with myself..... please ladies calm me down....i am convinced thats it now game over bfn now!!!! sorry to whinge but i am scared!!!!


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Katiebear, try not to panic. From what I've read on here bleeding can be normal. I think it's something to do with the hormone levels not being high enough, yet, to stop AF. What I've also learnt is it's not over til it's over!!! I was really scared about going to the loo incase there was blood so it must be really worrying. 

There are several ladies on here that are bleeding but are still pregnant. It's keeping me hopeful but still not that positive as they were only day 2 embies. With my twins they were blastocyst!!!

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get the BFP that you want. x


----------



## katiebear (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks toria, its so hard to keep positive i am trying, but its all so unfamilar and scary, i have ages till my official test date as well not till 19th....dont think i can wait tht long tbh....sending u love and luck tria i will keep u posted, xxx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

I know what you mean, I panic everytime I go to the loo. So many signs and feeling I think I'm driving myself crazy with them. Off out with my mum today so might take my mind off it, don't think so!!! Work tomorrow and then THE TEST. Although I have twins my partner doesn't have any kids so we've a lot riding on this. He's also an only child so his parents would be over the moon!!! No pressure then!!! lol x


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG Toria, goos luck for the test on Wednesday, sending you positive vibes and praying you get a BFP.

Did I see that someone crashed their jeep on the last page? ...oops! At least you are ok! I have no concentration at the moment and keep stopping mid sentence asking the person I am talking to to remind me what I was was talking about....my mind is all over the place lol.

Katie please try not to stress, I know it is easy to say but it could even be implantation bleeding, especially if you are not testing until the 19th. I have read that implantation can take place as long as 12 days past ovulation (day of egg retrieval) so what date did that happen. On top of that the blood can then take a few days to show (if you get the bleeding). Sorry to be graphic but what colour is it, if it is light pink or brown then it is old blood so could be from implantation. I am praying for you that all will be ok and am keeping you in my thought and prayers.

I am not sure on the progesterone, I am on the pessaries and my doctor over here in Germany said that I will not get my period whilst using them as it is your body's drop in progesterone levels that cause you to get your period every month. He basically said to go friday for my blood test (12dpt) and if (fingers crossed) it is a BFP then continue to take them and if it is a BFN then stop the pessaries which will bring my period. 

I am on annual leave this week, which I am already starting to regret as I am constantly knicker checking and googling! Fingers crossed the time will pass quickly as this not knowing is driving me insane. I was saying to hubby last night that I can't cope with the wait, I would rather know either way.

Lots of positive vibes to you all xxx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

I thought I was the only one checking this sight and googling all the time!!! What is this 2ww doing to us!! lol

Off to my slimming class, slimming world, tonight and have to do the whole I've not tested yet and no I'm not telling you when!! lol

Good luck to everyone. x


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Toria,

Nope I am exactly the same! My poor husband, I keep saying to him 'did you know.......' and his response is 'are you on that fertility site again?' lol. The things we do hey! 

Good luck with your class tonight. How have you been so committed to your diet these last few weeks? Whilst I have been eating healthily I think the amount of christmas meals I have eaten has definately caused me to put on a couple of pounds! Oh well, at least I can blame the drugs!

xxx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

I've not been sticking to it that well, it's been too stressful but the ladies I go with are lovely and think I need a distraction!! Am very temped to test tomorrow, one day won't make a difference will it??


----------



## dohertyl (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Well I think it may be all over for me, my AF is due today and I have had some brown spotting which is what usually happens with me I'm gutted dont test until Thursday x x x


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

Toria - I am planning on testing thursday with a shop bought early test, though I am keeping in my mind that it could still come up negative as I will only be 11 dpt on thursday. For some reason my clinic here in germany want to do the blood test at 14dpo which seems to be quite early but I suppose a blood test can pick up hcg at much smaller levels. Fingers crossed for us.

Doherty - please don't lose hope yet. I have read lots of threads on here where the same has happened to other ladies and they still got their BFP's a few days later. I have everything crossed for you and am sending big, big, hugs to you today.

xxx


----------



## dohertyl (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks hopeful fairy x x x


----------



## katiebear (Nov 26, 2010)

hi hopeful fairy, i rang the hospital where i had treatment and they said i should rest, which aint great is it having all tht time to dwell...., this morning the blood was red and light now this aft its a brown colour there isnt alot of it,but there was a clot in toilet bowl....(this is bad aint it??) but i have a cracker of a headache too which i norm get when i get my period....oh its times like these tht i question why!!!!
  
i will still test but my hope is fading fast, xxxx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh katiebear, seems I'm in the same boat as you. Just been to the loo and there was a small amount of light coloured blood! Not my usual AF bleed but now worried it'll get worse. Am gonna do a test in a bit so guess I'll know either way. Gosh I feel sick!!!


----------



## dohertyl (Apr 11, 2010)

its a   day for most of us today this has got to be the worst bit x x


----------



## katiebear (Nov 26, 2010)

toria i am so sorry for whinging boy were having a tough day aint we....mine has changed again and is now slighly heavier so am convinced its defo gaaame over, i was told not to test cos its far to early for me so i have the joy of driving meself mad till sunday!!!toria even thou we have had a tough day i still pray u get a BFP, hugest hugs and luv , xxxx
i also have the other kind member who responded to my post in my thoughts , xxx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Katiebear, I've done a test and it's a BFN. Bleeding has not got worse so will test again tomorrow and prob Wed depending how the bleeding goes!!! Kind of accepted that it's not worked but I guess it'll be def on Wednesday. Got everything crossed for you. x


----------



## katiebear (Nov 26, 2010)

ah toria,try to keep  positive i will  for u today and tom,keep me updated i really really hope it changes to a bfp, xxxx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh girls not good news from what I am reading - but please dont give up until your official test date - any of you on progesterone that have some bleeding up your meds - this is what my clinic always says if there is any bleeding before test date .
I did a sneaking one last night 5dp5dt and it was very very very very very faint - now I am not gettign excited as this has happened me before - why so I do this   
Last time was the same got very faint line for 2 days and then by official test date nothing - not a glimmer.
So not getting hopes up yet - we all know these things are not just cut and dry !!!
Hang in there girls its not over till official test date .


----------



## katiebear (Nov 26, 2010)

thnks bobo it s nice to hear tht u could be in for a big bfp,i will keep everything crossed for u, i am on progesterone do people often bleed throu it, trying to keep positive but its hard, luv and hugs bobo tht u get a greta result, xxx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Katie, 
I had bleeding and terirble cramps with the girls - ended up in A&E because I was sure it was a miscarriage or eptopic - I was doubled over with the pain at times - clinic said to up the meds and I ended up on 12 ultrogestan  - 1200mg a day - if you read here ofter you will see lots of girls have bleeding - I will tell you a better story - I had a cycle buddy for my FET in July - she tested and got a positive but then a day or so after had very heavy bleed which lasted over a week which she presumed was her period and all over - this went on and then about 4 weeks after she realised she still hadnt got her period - she did a test and low and behold it was a positive and she is now 16 weeks pregnant !!!  So bleeding is very common !

Hang in there mrs !!!


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I'm still bleeding, not much and quite light in colour. Have decided not to test again until my proper test date, Wednesday. I've had my cry and excepted it's not worked so if I do get a + it'll be a nice surprise. 

No doubt when I phone the clinic they'll want us to go up so we can discuss what happened and what we can do now. Just hope the recipient of my other eggs has had better luck. x


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Girls,

Have only just got on here since yesterday morning and am keeping everything crossed for you all. We have to remember (I know that it is hard being a POAS addict) that they give us our test date for a reason so please do not lose hope, the game isn't over until the fat lady sings! 

Katie, Toria and Doherty, I pray with all of my might that your bleeds are not your AF's and that they are because of the progesterone and all of the other hormones we have all taken over the past weeks. I am keeping everything crossed for you all and am sending you all positive vibes that your little ones hang on in there and give you all BFP's. Lots of hugs to you all.

I have been up most of the night knicker checking, I have had the most awful period cramps and backache and was sure I was going to be bleeding but when I checked there was no blood. I am hoping this is a good sign. The cramps went as soon as I got up! I may do a test tomorrow even though my bloods aren't due to be taken until Friday, I guess that 2 days early isn't too much. My med centre here closes for christmas on Friday so I may even ask for my bloods to be taken Thursay to make sure they are back by friday. If not then I will have to take the trek to the IVF clinic on Friday (2 hrs away).

Good luck and lots of love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Well ladies it's game over for me. I took a test this morning (10dp3dt) and it was negative. I know it's still early but I also know it's accurate as I feel like I'm getting my period. Think it's just the pessaries keeping it away. I'll test again on Saturday but I know it's over for us this time.

Not sure I can go through this again. 

Wishing you all the best of luck xxxx


----------



## katiebear (Nov 26, 2010)

ah bub i am gutted for you both sending u a huge hug and love, i am still convinced it s over for us too i am still bleeding and althou its mostly very drk brown just went to toilet and it was light red again...oh the joys of analising every thing,anyway bub i cant do a test till sunday....the joys s i will keep u in my prayers, xxxx


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Hopeful Fairy. We'll be ok, will be glad to say goodbye to 2010!
Sorry to hear about your bleeding, hang in there though. 
We are here for you, good or bad xxxx


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Meant to say Katiebear! Sorry, my head is all over the place today!


----------



## katiebear (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks bub,    lots of to u, i hav set my mind now to it being a bfn i am still bleeding and altou its mostly dark brown it seems to be heavier now with some red in it...looking more like my period by the hour.... i am so sorry bubxxxx


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

wish i could make it better for everyone! I'm still bleeding and have really bad cramps and feel sick so def know it's over. Oh well maybe next time. x


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Really feel for us all. Ok, we seem to have used up a lot of bad luck this time - we are most definitely due some good news in 2011.


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

i agree with you bub. Things can only get better, don't think they could get any worse!   to everyone


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am not sure when I am supposed to be testing. I am relatively new to this thing and have been TTC for almost 2 years. DH and I just started seeing the Fertility Specialist and I just started my first Clomid cycle. I was on Provera, Clomid and HCG Injection. I got the Injection on Dec 3. When should I test? Please help! Thanks !


----------



## hopeandpray (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone


Bubs - i'm so sorry that it hasn't worked, good riddance to 2010. 2011 has got to be our year!

Dimples - As far as i can remember you ovualte about 24 hours after the hcg trigger shot, so based on that you'll have ovualted 4th December so testing day would be December 18th. Good luck and plenty of   to you. 

I'm 11 dpo    again bfn this morning and no symptoms what so ever. Think i'm out this month too. Silly really to think after 10 years of infertility i could be in with a chance the month before we have ivf.....oh well it was worth holding on for a christmas miracle.

Really hope 2011 is the year for us, don't know if i can do another year of this!.


Fingers crossed for all. 
xxx


----------



## katiebear (Nov 26, 2010)

well girls so much for this week being our week....defo game over here i am definately bleeding as if its my monthly cycle....i am still praying for a miracle...but i am done sitting around waiting for sunday....i am going to go do my xmas shopping waht will be will be....love and best wishes to u all. xxxx


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Hope!

Crossing my fingers for everyone.....


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well i did my test this morning and got a BFN. No surprise there really. Going back to the clinic in the new year. The lady i donated to got the same as me! I think i'm more gutted for her than for me! Still got my fingers crossed for all you ladies testing soon. Guess this will be it until we start again! x


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi girls, 

I am still holding out for you all and keeping everything crossed. I still have tummy cramps and backache which is waking me up every night about 2am and have a stinking headache. I am not sure if it is symptoms or my mind playing tricks on me as I have read so much about symptoms over the years. I have not have any implantation bleeding (not sure if thats a good think or a bad thing) but I am hoping with all of my will that I will find out some news, either way, tom pm or friday morning.

Big hugs to you all and I keep praying for you all until your official test days are here.

lots of love xxx


----------



## dohertyl (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Hopeful fairy

My cycle buddy was getting lots of headaches and she got a BFP x x x x


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh girls so so sorry to read the news for you about BFN - and especially this time of year too - 
Well still getting a line here - 8dp5dt - still not very dark but you can see it now without a magnifing glass and squinting really hard. Praying it sticks XXX


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks Doherty, it is good to know it is not just me!!! I am off for my bloods tomorrow so fingers crossed it has worked out xx

Bobo - lots of sticky gluey thoughts coming your way x


----------



## katiebear (Nov 26, 2010)

hi girls hugs to u all today, does anyone know if ts possible to hav a bleed bad and one embryo hangs on in there??is it poss to lose one badly and keep the otheroh its rob a silly quest!!!!love to u all xxxx


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just wanted to give everyone good karma for the up coming OTD !!


----------



## dohertyl (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Ladies

BFN for me also I've known since the start of the week when I had spotting when my AF was due today had just confirmed it.


x x x x x


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

DohertyI - sorry to hear it's a BFN. Take care of yourself


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

katie - I am not sure if this is the case or not, though I have just googled and there is a chance that you can have a full period and still be pregnant so hang on in there until the blood results are back. Sending you lots of positive thoughts.

doherty - I do not really know what to say, apart from you are in my thoughts and I am sending you massive hugs. 

I have just been for my blood test and I will get the results in the morning. I have an appointment booked with the doc for 1030 to discuss the results and also, fingers crossed, changes to my thyroxine if these little ones have stuck!

Another wait but at least it is only day and not two weeks this time! Good luck to everyone for the official test date tom.

xxx


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

Good Luck Hopeful Fairy.. I've got my fingers crossed for you !


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Ditto! And have fingers and toes crossed Hopeful Fairy x


----------



## hopeful fairy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I just thought that I would update you all, I had a call back from my med centre this afternoon, they didn't have my progesterone or E2 results yet but my HCG results were 69 so a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeeeeha!!!!!!

I am a little worried as the receptionist said the doctor said it may be a little low but he didn't know how many DPO's I was as he was just the doctor on call and it wasn't at the IVF clinic but my local med centre. 

I was actually 13 DPO today and 10 DPT, does anyone know if these results are normal as I am having a little panic. I have an appointment tomorrow with a doctor so hopefully he will be able to tell me more.

Thank you all for the good luck's and good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow. Lots of hugs to all who have had BFN's, thinking of you all.

xxx


----------



## bangles (Nov 4, 2009)

Hopeful, this may shed some light (or not!) http://www.betabase.info/ - B x


----------



## Bub (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats Hopeful Fairy! Try not to worry, I'm sure your hcg is fine. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

I was always told anything over 50 is a positive but I also know a girl whos level was 17 and her son will be one shortly !!!
This is the reason I stick to pee sticks - betas numbers are only any good if you get them done regular as one result is not enough - if they are doubling every 48 hours thats the key things but not a lot of people can afford to test like this and over here in Ireland is impossible to get a beta in the first place let alone a second one !!!!
Anyway I am rambling - but its looking great pet XXX


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wooohooo !! Hopeful Fairy !! That is GREAT NEWS !!! 

Crossing my fingers for everyone else who will be testing today !!! 

Alas.. I will be testing tomorrow .... Good Luck and Baby dust to all !!!


----------



## hopeandpray (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats hopeful fairy     

AF arived today so bfn for me, oh well, appt at the bridge in  Jan so positive thinking for that.



x


----------



## Dimples168 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am so nervous. I guess my OTD is Dec 18, since I had the HCG injection on Dec 3. I have not had any blood spots, I have had symptoms of AF, but also symptoms that i never felt before. I am just so nervous to test tomorrow. This is my first cycle of Clomid. Does it make my period not come? So hopeful...yet so...nervous... and so anxious..and so scared...did I mention hormonal imbalance as well??


----------

